# Scenery



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here are some random photos I took today. Shane


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice and peaceful. Isn't it good to see green again? Looks like you had a good day


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah it's awesome to see green again. That creek is only about a half mile from my house and we trap and fish it a little bit. Shane


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here's a nice green picture from my excursion on Sunday.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Wow, that is nice. Love the low profile. Kind of has a panoramic feel to it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Erik, you are very observant. I was almost laying in that water,


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

Shane which river is this. I cannot remember the name of the road that I think it is on (next to the fire station).


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Exactly Redwinger it's called Eaton rd. I've been doing real good on those two lakes behind the fire station. Lots of big fish, shane


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

r u canoeing down the river? How do you get back there? I really would like to fish it. It has been a long time since I've been back there. Use to run the trapline back in there.


----------

